# Pic of two Galloway bull calves Cute or what



## Royd Wood (May 3, 2012)

Zeberdee is the calf lying down aged 6 weeks and Zorro is now 4 weeks old - still more to calve and might have some beltie calves by June


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 3, 2012)

Definately CUTE!  Oh look at that fur.  And I love the expressions on thier faces.  

Edited to add:  And Congrats by the way!


----------



## Cricket (May 3, 2012)

Very cute!  Are all Galloway born with curly hair like that?  Where I work, they bought a Holstein at auction--she had a small belted heifer with the curliest hair I'd ever seen--and very 'with it' right off.  Would never have thought she could have come out of a Holstein!


----------



## daisychick (May 3, 2012)

Cute, cute, cute!   The looks on their faces shows that they know it.     I hope you share some pics of any belted calves you get, I have never seen one as a calf.


----------



## redtailgal (May 3, 2012)

Very cute!  Thanks for sharing those pics........I got my "awwwwwww" in for the day already!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 3, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Royd Wood (May 3, 2012)

Cricket said:
			
		

> Very cute!  Are all Galloway born with curly hair like that?  Where I work, they bought a Holstein at auction--she had a small belted heifer with the curliest hair I'd ever seen--and very 'with it' right off.  Would never have thought she could have come out of a Holstein!


The Galloway trait is very strong - is it a full belt on that heifer which it doesent matter if its wide or thin but as long as it goes right round.
By the way that calf wont have horns even though it has a holstein mother (providing the bull was purebred Galloway). 
The belt is strong when a purebred belted Galloway cow gives birth to any other breed but any breed crossed with a belted Galloway bull then the belt is not as strong
As for the curls arnt they great - the double layer coat is another strong trait which mine are busy shedding at the minute ready for the heat.


----------



## Cricket (May 4, 2012)

That's interesting--the mom has longish hair and we were wondering what cold place she came from.  She also wasn't milking much for a dairy breed.  Both she and the calf have a straight from the nose to the top of the head line, unlike your calves.  The calf's belt stretched the length of the belly--very full.  Wonder if the mom is part Galloway and then bred back?  I could see why a dairy farmer would breed to a beef, but not why they'd then keep and breed back beef and then sell a few weeks before she calves.   (Although we have a 2nd calf heifer out of a Brown Swiss with reg. papers stating she was bred by another BS who is very clearly whiteface!!).

They have a very intelligent look in their eyes--very interesting breed!  Would love to see more photos!


----------

